# Make weeb wars a board for anime autism in general



## gangweedfan (Jan 2, 2021)

that way you can move a lot of the lolcows who dont really fit anywhere else there like digibro and mothers basement. The anime community has a toon of autism not just vic related stuff.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 2, 2021)

Isn't the Vic stuff more or less dead anyway? There's fallout, but that can't last forever. Though I disagree about Digibro/Geoff moving there. Though they're focused on anime, the drama isn't really "about anime". Weeb wars is just the name given to the Vic saga.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jan 2, 2021)

Shut down weebwars


----------



## gangweedfan (Jan 2, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Isn't the Vic stuff more or less dead anyway? There's fallout, but that can't last forever. Though I disagree about Digibro/Geoff moving there. Though they're focused on anime, the drama isn't really "about anime". Weeb wars is just the name given to the Vic saga.


Ok then make an all new anime board and move weeb wars stuff there. then we have full containment of the anime menace.


----------



## pleasegoaway (Jan 2, 2021)

gangweedfan said:


> Ok then make an all new anime board and move weeb wars stuff there. then we have full containment of the anime menace.


Why not just rename weeb wars, then?


----------



## BingBong (Jan 2, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Shut down weebwars


most based thing I've heard all night.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 2, 2021)

I agree, also change name to "Weeb Ward". No anime content can be posted anywhere else on KF, just in there.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jan 2, 2021)

Agripepsi said:


> I agree, also change name to "Weeb Ward". No anime content can be posted anywhere else on KF, just in there.


That would also mean that certain threads relating to anime in other sections of the forum would have to be moved to that specific section if that's the case.

Examples:
Virtual YouTubers and the Anime/Manga general thread.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 2, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> That would also mean that certain threads relating to anime in other sections of the forum would have to be moved to that specific section if that's the case.
> 
> Examples:
> Virtual YouTubers and the Anime/Manga general thread.



Yep. All animes out now.


----------



## gangweedfan (Jan 2, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> That would also mean that certain threads relating to anime in other sections of the forum would have to be moved to that specific section if that's the case.
> 
> Examples:
> Virtual YouTubers and the Anime/Manga general thread.


no those are in off topic so they stay. But v-tuber lolcows and anime/manga lolcows would be moved to there.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 2, 2021)

You have my (katana) sword.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 3, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> Isn't the Vic stuff more or less dead anyway? There's fallout, but that can't last forever. Though I disagree about Digibro/Geoff moving there. Though they're focused on anime, the drama isn't really "about anime". Weeb wars is just the name given to the Vic saga.


It's just cringey weebs on Twitter going around in circles on the same arguments, unrelated dub VA drama, and the occasional "Ron Toye says/does something exceptionally stupid even by his standards" moment. I don't think it'll ever return to the 2019 fun even if Vic wins his appeal and is allowed to continue his case even if it'll make things a little more exciting again.


----------



## Null (Jan 3, 2021)

@5t3n0g0ph3r what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Analog Devolved (Jan 3, 2021)

TUG's thread should be moved from weeb wars to lolcows as a careercow.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 3, 2021)

Does Vaush go into the anime section because of lolicon obsession?


----------



## damian (Jan 3, 2021)

Null said:


> @5t3n0g0ph3r what are your thoughts on this?


I approve this. Anime is filled with enough weirdos: coomers, cosplayers, shippers, terrible "fixer" artists and so on.


----------



## Null (Jan 3, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> Does Vaush go into the anime section because of lolicon obsession?


Vaush has a CP obsession.



damian said:


> I approve this. Anime is filled with enough weirdos: coomers, cosplayers, shippers, terrible "fixer" artists and so on.


 will wait for 5t3n to see if he can handle it since he puts in a ton of work.


----------



## gangweedfan (Jan 3, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> It's just cringey weebs on Twitter going around in circles on the same arguments, unrelated dub VA drama, and the occasional "Ron Toye says/does something exceptionally stupid even by his standards" moment. I don't think it'll ever return to the 2019 fun even if Vic wins his appeal and is allowed to continue his case even if it'll make things a little more exciting again.


Exactly, the majority of the "weeb wars" is over now so its more like a cold war. So might as well make the board for monitoring anime sperging until the next big drama happens


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jan 3, 2021)

Analog Devolved said:


> TUG's thread should be moved from weeb wars to lolcows as a careercow.


TUG's thread needs an OP that explains who he is, what he is infamous for, and examples of lolcow behavior.
I thought @Yuusha-sama was going to rewrite it, but I recently had a conversation with him and he said he'd do it if TUG became "relevent, again."
@damian I hate to ask this of you, but can you rewrite TUG's OP? You did such a good job fleshing out Jennifer Lynn Hunt's OP & @MarzGurl's OP.



Null said:


> @5t3n0g0ph3r what are your thoughts on this?


Sure, I actually thought this was going to be one of the eventual ideas for it.
The _Mignogna v. Funimation et al_ portion of Weeb Wars is going to die out, eventually.
The Twitter mob is going to find a new target, so why not use the subforum to keep tabs on such things?
We've got a few threads out in other subforums that we could move into the Weeb Wars subforum that would fit:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/quinton-flynn-has-been-metood.79504/
		






						Outrage Mob Takes Issue With Persona and Bleach Voice Actor Karen Strassman Over Twitter ‘Likes’ Supporting President Donald Trump
					

Bioware Narrative Director John Epler Claims Fan Disappointment With Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 Was “The Proto-GamerGate” The CW To Produce Backdoor Pilot for Villain Painkiller As Part of Black Lightning's Fourth Season Outrage Mob Takes Issue With Persona and Bleach Voice Actor Karen...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Analog Devolved (Jan 3, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> TUG's thread needs on OP that explains who he is, what he is infamous for, and examples of lolcow behavior.
> I thought @Yuusha-sama was going to rewrite it, but I recently had a conversation with him and he said he'd do it if TUG became "relevent, again."
> @damian I hate to ask this of you, but can you rewrite TUG's OP? You did such a good job fleshing out Jennifer Lynn Hunt's OP & @MarzGurl's OP.
> 
> ...


Okay. If @damian doesn't want to write a new TUG OP I will. Just let me know and I can start a write-up.
I'm pretty sure he's the only person in history to raise $11k dollars because his mailbox blew over in the wind.
https://archive.md/OHNvd


----------



## damian (Jan 3, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> @damian I hate to ask this of you, but can you rewrite TUG's OP? You did such a good job fleshing out Jennifer Lynn Hunt's OP & @MarzGurl's OP.





Analog Devolved said:


> Okay. If @damian doesn't want to write a new TUG OP I will. Just let me know and I can start a write-up.
> I'm pretty sure he's the only person in history to raise $11k dollars because his mailbox blew over in the wind.
> https://archive.md/OHNvd


I can cover up to his Comicsgate days, after he started getting into livestreaming I dropped out.


----------

